

Python Moratorium: Let's think about this - saturdayplace
http://jessenoller.com/2009/12/04/pythons-moratorium-lets-think-about-this/

======
garnet7
I'm detecting some patterns in language-related blog posts lately:

* Python: What we're doing is correct! Can't you see that it's correct? Just _look_ at the gleaming correctness before you!

* Perl 5: We're not dead. We're actually growing by a number of metrics. Why do you keep saying we're dying?

* Perl 6: We're Perl! Well, actually, we're another language in the "Perl family" ... but we're still called "Perl"! Actually, we're more Perlish than Perl. But also less so due to various improvements! Here, just look at the tutoria... hm... umm ... see you on IRC!

* Scheme: Check out my new implementation!

* Ruby: [empty]

* Lua: Wait. We're supposed to be blogging?

~~~
jnoller
Actually, the intention was to add to the rationale which spurred me to help
author the PEP. That's ok though, it's still a correct decision. ;)

~~~
garnet7
I don't mean to single you out, Jesse. I realize it takes guts to put your
opinions online publicly.

~~~
jnoller
Nah, it's all good - I've seen the trend too.

------
zephjc
"The one that really gets me is the assertion that the moratorium was some
ego-driven “python is perfect” statement. That Guido/core dev think the
language is “done” and that no new syntax or constructs are needed."

I'm pretty sure anyone who has assumed that didn't bother to read _anything_
Guido has written/co-written on the subject,, including PEP3003.

~~~
andreyf
As someone who has (had?) this opinion, I think this is a straw-man: my
sentiment is that "python syntax is good enough to take a 3 year break from
evolution" seems too confident.

~~~
bugs
I'd rather python take a break so libraries can develop/upgrade than go the
ruby route where everything is consistently upgraded to the point that no
substantial libraries really exist and you are learning a new framework or
tool every few months to a year on the ruby speed of light track

~~~
andreyf
That's a good point. I must be in a mind-changing mood, because that
definitely seems like the better option.

------
madair
I think that the Python moratorium has a very good chance of being Python's
Perl 6 moment. It's just to easy to lose mindshare. People complain about new
being unstable, whether strategically or technically, but a lot of them still
_like_ new.

I just like to feel like something is alive.

This is Python we're talking about, not ADA. Both have their place.

~~~
andrewljohnson
The thing about having a "Perl 6 moment" is that there needs to be something
better than Perl 6, and Perl 6 needs to suck.

Python neither sucks nor has any competitors that are obviously better. And of
course there's that nice feature that Python has that Perl never had in any
version - the ability to read code twice.

~~~
chromatic
> ... of course there's that nice feature that Python has that Perl never had
> in any version....

I expect better from HN comments.

"I've tried, repeatedly, but I still find sigils difficult to understand" is
fine.

"I prefer postfix method calls to infix or prefix symbolic operators" is fine.

"I've never figured out how to use Perl's copious testing libraries or static
analysis tools to write maintainable code" is honest.

"I believe that consistent indentation is a primary factor in long-term
maintainability" starts to trip my hogwash-o-meter.

